# Austin members: Come celebrate Half-O-Ween!



## leroyjames (Mar 27, 2013)

Howdy everyone,

Tomorrow (4/13) me and some friends will be hosting our annual Half-O-Ween party to celebrate six months till Halloween comes around. If you live in or near the Austin area you should definitely come. Party is going to be a more 20s something crowd, plenty of drinks, some snacks will be provided. I'll be DJing spooky music all night and we'll have a projector outside showing a nice video collage/mix of Halloween videos.

Costumes are encouraged, but since it's only Half-O-Ween they don't have to be amazing. Message me if you'd like the address.


----------

